# Guess I'll Get The Party Started - Black Pastors Meet With Trump



## momi (Aug 3, 2018)

_What are your feelings about the Pastors meeting with Trump?  Can  you cite a *biblical precedent* in favor of or against the shindig? Book and verse please..._

For all of President Trump’s success with white evangelicals, he has fared poorly with most black Protestant Christians.

But he sought to make changes this week when he invited multiple pastors of predominantly black congregations to the White House to discuss prison reform. While many prison reform advocates support sentencing changes, the White House has focused its efforts on developing workforce training, reentry and rehabilitation programs.

Despite the desires of those affiliated with the Trump administration who are focused on black voter outreach, there won't be any significant changes to support for the president from the black community, based on historical voting patterns. How black Protestants vote overlaps significantly with black Americans in general, meaning Trump lost their support in 2016 and has continued to poll poorly with the groups.

Hillary Clinton, the 2016 Democratic presidential candidate, won nearly 90 percent of the black vote, according to exit polls. And in that year, nearly 7 in 10 black evangelicals identified with the Democratic Party, according to Public Religion Research Institute.

Bishop Paul S. Morton, founder of the Full Gospel Baptist Church Fellowship, an Atlanta-based network of predominantly black churches, appeared to address his dissatisfaction with Trump’s leadership after the meeting. 

But frequent criticism from black pastors has not kept the president from using surrogates with roots in America’s black Christian communities to rally support behind his presidency. And one pastor who attended a meeting of mostly black clergy this week may be a challenge for Trump after he stated Thursday that the president’s actions since arriving in the White House may have caused more harm than good.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...f-trump/?noredirect=on&utm_term=.b048b2cf2d7a


----------



## Laela (Aug 3, 2018)

Girrrlll.. I'll be back. Was a hot topic on Praize 102.5 yesterday!


----------



## momi (Aug 3, 2018)

Laela said:


> *Girrrlll.. I'll be back*. Was a hot topic on Praize 102.5 yesterday!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 3, 2018)

There are several scriptures, let's start with this one.    Love your enemies... 

*Matthew 5:44* 44 -- But I tell you, *love* *your* *enemies* and pray for those who persecute you,

*Luke 6:27* 27 -- "But to you who are listening I say: *Love* *your* *enemies*, do good to those who hate you,

*Romans 12:14-21* 14 -- Bless those who persecute you; bless and do not curse. 15Rejoice with those who rejoice; mourn with those who mourn. 16Live in harmony with one another. Do not be proud, but be willing to associate with people of low position. Do not be conceited. 
*
17… Do not repay anyone evil for evil.* Be careful to do what is right in the eyes of everyone. *18...If it is possible, as far as it depends on you, live at peace with everyone. *

19 Do not take revenge, my dear friends, but leave room for God's wrath, for it is written: "It is mine to avenge; I will repay," says the LORD. 20  On the contrary: "If *your* enemy is hungry, feed him; if he is thirsty, give him something to drink. In doing this, you will heap burning coals on his head." ...21 Do not be overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good.
-------------------------------------------------
*Trump needs prayer...direct, specific prayer.*   The position that he is in, requires much prayer and the only ones who can and should be doing so are those who know and love and are willing to obey the Holy Spirit of God. 

Jesus never turned away from anyone.   Who is to say, their presence isn't called of God, not Trump, but of God.    In our walk … our Christian walk, we are called to be the Light of God.  To pray for those who despitefully use us.    Who is to say that this visit with Trump will not be the 'ONE' seed planted in this man's heart to make at least one change that will give God His overdue glory.  

No matter what Trump is or isn't, no matter how he is hated and despised, the Holy Spirit of God is still going to have His Way... God's Way and all to the Glory of God.    

God called Jonah to Nineveh … did He not?   Jonah was unwilling / disobedient and ended up in the belly of the Whale.  
This is *not *about Trump, but about bringing the presence of God into that House at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue, Washington, DC.     Doesn't matter that Trump invited them, the bottom line is that God wants 'in' and God will indeed have His way.   There's something in that White House that God wants to do.    Holy Spirit, have your way.  It's all about God, not man.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 3, 2018)

It is an excercise in futility. They are waisting their time and effort with Trump. The Bible in Jeremiah 13:23 asks can a leopard change his spots?  This man has shown who he is with no remorse. He is not going to change.

Plus they are wasting time and effort that can be used toward those in need or those who are sincerely seeking. Matthew 7:6 tells us not to cast our pearls before swine.


----------



## Laela (Aug 3, 2018)

momi said:


>



True, had to run and come back online.. lol

The casting pearls before swine is apropos in this case!  no disrespect to the ministers invited, God knows why they were there. But I believe in my heart they are being used...

Since when was prison reform a priority for this administration? Since Trump's buddies started getting arrested.. is when .. lol  I didn't hear about this during his campaigning. If Trump really wanted  prison reform that would benefit the masses, he'd invited even his critics, folks like Farrakhan or  even Bryant but he can't take that kind of heat. Those who attended are Trump sympathizers and supporters. If I'm president of a nation and I truly wanted to help the disenfranchised, the marginalized, the poor.. I'd like to hear from supporters and non-supporters alike, to make an unbiased decision. Not surprisingly, Trump's reform won't work retroactively, which means the people already jailed won't benefit. Just those headed there now.... It's long been known that AA's - who account for 14% of the population, are nearly half the people in prison.

Trump (who calls himself a Christian) says of these pastors at his meeting: _"These are great people, most of whom I know And my administration is open, 100 percent, and we have been."   _Well, we all know this "king" lies like a Persian rug, so there's no value is his "openness" What exactly is he open to?  Did any of this ministers find out. Did any of them take him to task about how poorly he treats people, mainly minorities?

From a biblical standpoint, all of Daniel 5 comes to mind. Will Trump  humble himself before God or will his do the opposite.  I'm really not sure if "Daniel" showed up at the WH....but we can remain prayerful!


----------



## momi (Aug 3, 2018)

I have not been able to find an unbiased source reporting on the meeting, so my plan (God willing) is to read the transcript of the meeting and hopefully gain more of an understanding of what actually took place.  

The prophet Daniel served under 4 kings and to my knowledge he never refused to provide counsel or share with them a word from the Lord.  
@Shimmie @dicapr @Laela -  

_There's something in that White House that God wants to do. Holy Spirit, have your way. It's all about God, not man. - @Shimmie

From a biblical standpoint, all of Daniel 5 comes to mind. Will Trump humble himself before God or will his do the opposite. I'm really not sure if "Daniel" showed up at the WH....but we can remain prayerful! - @dicapr 

There is nothing too hard for God! @momi 


_


----------



## Laela (Aug 4, 2018)

Well, I'd like to read this transcript too... were they there for the purpose of spiritual  counsel or was it just talk to see how they can  influence  black voters...


----------



## MizzBFly (Aug 4, 2018)

Why meet with pastors concerning prison reform instead of the associations actively creating legislature? #50cut, EJI (just opened the lynching museum), NAACP or URBAN LEAGUE or NAN  who can speak to solutions to combat the many layers of the prison industrial complex.
....Because this administration doesn’t want to make actual change nor attempt to enact anything. Again this is another photo-op
I wouldn’t go to a dentist to help me bake a turkey is all I’m saying. This request to meet was intentional so 45 can Again talk about all the black people that love him
 I’m disappointed that the pastor that was calling 45 the best thing for black people since sliced bread wasn’t held accountable for falsely speaking for “black people”


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 6, 2018)

I’ve been thinking about this all weekend. I’m not particularly religious or traffic in conspiracies. But.....Something ain’t right here.

Seems these pastors were told one thing about the visit. But something totally different took place.

You know how propagandists have attempted to sow discord among activists on the left and right during the run up of the 2016 election? Is it possible this stunt was an attempt to sow distrust in black institutions ahead of the 2018 midterm elections? The church does a lot of work registering and transporting folk in their communities.

Tell me if I sound crazy, ok?

Anyone watch Rev Bryant’s response on Periscope? There was a user named Codes2711 trying to disrupt things. She seemed out of place. Here’s a link if anyone is interested in viewing it:

https://www.pscp.tv/jamalhbryant/1MnxnZXqymOxO


----------



## Laela (Aug 6, 2018)

^^ Thank you!

@momi, Jamal Bryant is reading the official meeting minutes on the YT link above ^^...have you heard it yet?


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 7, 2018)

Yes. I watched it and Alveda Kings remarks as well. Wasn’t sure how to take the public criticism of those pastors. But now I think it was a great think. Folk should be held accountable for their actions. Black folk ain’t shy. You don’t have to guess how we feel about something. That kind of open dialogue is a strong antidote to the misinformation directed at us.


----------



## momi (Aug 7, 2018)

Laela said:


> ^^ Thank you!
> 
> @momi, Jamal Bryant is reading the official meeting minutes on the YT link above ^^...have you heard it yet?



No I haven't - I don't know why I've been avoiding reading the transcript.  I just find the entire situation exhausting for some reason.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Aug 7, 2018)

wrong thread


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 7, 2018)

momi said:


> No I haven't - I don't know why I've been avoiding reading the transcript.  I just find the entire situation exhausting for some reason.



Eh....don’t worry about it. The meeting was very brief. Participants weren’t allowed to ask questions. It really was just a photo op.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 8, 2018)

Laela said:


> ^^ Thank you!
> 
> @momi, Jamal Bryant is reading the official meeting minutes on the YT link above ^^...have you heard it yet?




Yes I did (not a fan of Jamal's), but he spoke truth I wonder if John ever returned his text.


----------



## Laela (Aug 9, 2018)

^^ I meant to answer this... I don't know if Gray ever responded but you know Jamal Bryant won't back down; I'm not a _fan _of his either, but I do like his boldness. 

TD Jakes already has a successful prison reform program, way before this "idea" came up on this administration's radar.






*What Is T.O.R.I.?*
T.O.R.I. Is a program of the Metroplex Economic Development Corporation (MEDC), a non-profit 501 (c) (3) organization founded by Bishop T.D. Jakes to bridge economic voids in urban America. T.O.R.I. grew out of the need from The Potter’s House Prison Ministry. After the ministry left an indelible impact on prisoners visited, former inmates came to the church looking for help upon release. Bishop Jakes recognized the need for the re-entry assistance for inmates who were returning home to their communities. T.O.R.I. Began offering services in January 2005, and has since served over 10,000 formerly incarcerated male and female adults across the state of Texas.

-------------------------------------------
Besides, all Gray did was pray at the request of the WH.. I don't see that prison reform was discussed in depth, if at all. Sooo..what was the purpose of him being there, save a photo-op. This is Gray speaking his mind to the president here:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 13, 2018)

@Laela not according to the transcripts he didn't, he admitted in an interview after the backlash that the meeting was fruitless


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2018)

Hi Healthy.. well, have you seen this vid of him telling his congregation about the meeting?




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> @Laela not according to the transcripts he didn't, *he admitted in *an interview after the backlash that the meeting was fruitless


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 13, 2018)

Laela said:


> Hi Healthy.. well, have you seen this vid of him telling his congregation about the meeting?




no I hadn't, I think after Don Lemmon's grilling that put a stop to all interviews


----------



## Laela (Aug 13, 2018)

The timing of everything is weird... did they (congregants) know or not know in advance he was going? Unless they're making noise to make noise. It's all so odd to me...


----------



## Laela (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## Sarabellam (Feb 6, 2019)

God knows what is in the hearts of the pastors and Trump and what is said in those meetings. 

If one of the pastor’s were from my church I would be observant and use discernment to determine whether I need to find a new church.

There are so many fools who play their part to run this chaotic circus that I realized recently that worrying about “what they could be thinking”, “what may have been said” and “what may happen next” is really just a distraction. It puts anxiety on my heart. I have not been made a better Christian from the mental aerobics. 

Beyond that, I don’t believe that religion should be treated as an institution that overlaps with government. I pray that our leaders are God fearing men and women who seek counsel. I’d support a Christ following pastor running for office or bringing people together like Dr King. However, Christianity shouldn’t be the (ineffective) functional component of government that it is today. It encourages a  new coalition of modern day Pharisees. All the flashy signs of a follower of Christ but few people who believe to actually know Him and even fewer that He knows as well. That’s really where all this concern stems from anyway: “Are these pastors selling us out for access to secular rewards?”

God know the answer for each one. I trust in Him.


----------



## Laela (Feb 7, 2019)

^^ excellent points!


----------



## Galadriel (Feb 27, 2019)

Sarabellam said:


> I don’t believe that religion should be treated as an institution that overlaps with government...However, Christianity shouldn’t be the (ineffective) functional component of government that it is today.



While I'll agree we shouldn't have a church-run state, I do believe that Christians should be active citizens and participants in our Republic, and we should let our voices be heard. We have a stake in our society and communities, and right now I see the Leftists and Socialists as antagonistic toward Christianity and destructive to our society.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 25, 2019)

Galadriel said:


> While I'll agree we shouldn't have a church-run state, I do believe that Christians should be active citizens and participants in our Republic, and we should let our voices be heard. We have a stake in our society and communities, and right now I see the Leftists and Socialists as antagonistic toward Christianity and destructive to our society.


I totally agree.  These political demons _*do not hesitate*_ coming into the churches soliciting for our votes.  They collect them like marbles then toss us aside after they win the elections.    Happens all the time.


----------



## felic1 (May 22, 2020)

Laela said:


> ^^ excellent points!


@Laela where do you live? I am from detroit.


----------

